# Best Reverb Plugins for Cinematic Orchestral & Trailer Music



## HarmonyCore (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

I've been using NI's RC 48 and Valhalla Supermassive for a year now and I am getting good results with them. Many artists prefer Blackhole and Valhalla Room. How good are these plugins? My humble understanding of reverberation is to have a convolution reverb on the master bus so that all instruments are in the same space with the added long tail. But I still don't get why do we need an algorithmic reverb?

Thanks


----------



## thorwald (Jan 5, 2021)

The problem with convolution reverb in general is that it's static. It uses captured impulse responses, which makes it very accurate, but at the same time, you lose a lot of control.

Algorithmic reverbs on the other hand give you more control, while they are generally not as accurate when it comes to representing a real space.

I say generally, as there are very high quality algorithmic reverbs out there.

My personal favorite, Seventh Heaven, which is somewhat of an easter egg, is one of the best in my opinion.

I've heard great things about Valhalla and the demos are very nice for the asked price, so I don't think you can go wrong. The same with NI's Raum, though the intended use is slightly different. Still, their Orchestral preset is quite good.


----------



## Kobiy86 (Jan 5, 2021)

Glad to see some love for NI Raum! I‘m using this as my go-to reverb for adding some tail.


----------



## merty (Jan 5, 2021)

On my personal tests raum didn't perform well (as master reverb) to be honest with was a bummer as I like the design. The ER's simply doesn't have much control nor sounds very good either.



HarmonyCore said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been using NI's RC 48 and Valhalla Supermassive for a year now and I am getting good results with them. Many artists prefer Blackhole and Valhalla Room. How good are these plugins? My humble understanding of reverberation is to have a convolution reverb on the master bus so that all instruments are in the same space with the added long tail. But I still don't get why do we need an algorithmic reverb?
> 
> Thanks


@thorwald ld 's explanation is quite breaf and correct. Keep in mind some reverbs (like eventide blackhole) are more for creative use. If you want more self education about the topic can search for "mastering reverb" too on the internet.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

thorwald said:


> The problem with convolution reverb in general is that it's static. It uses captured impulse responses, which makes it very accurate, but at the same time, you lose a lot of control.
> 
> Algorithmic reverbs on the other hand give you more control, while they are generally not as accurate when it comes to representing a real space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying!

Yeah, Raum sounds fantastic from the videos and shame on NI to not include it as part of my ultimate bundle. Seventh Heaven comes in two version: standard and pro. I need to check their comparison sheet.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

merty said:


> Keep in mind some reverbs (like eventide blackhole) are more for creative use. If you want more self education about the topic can search for "mastering reverb" too on the internet.


Sorry but I didn't get what did you mean by "more for creative use"? Aren't all quality reverbs for creative use? 

Yes, I am currently studying reverberation on Groove3 but I need to buy a quality verb now for my current projects. The blackhole reverb tail is an ear candy and I immediately fell in love with it. Valhalla Room also sounds very good to my ear. It's very hard choice really.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 5, 2021)

There is probably not a lot which beats Valhalla's bang for the bucks. In order to give advise, let us know what you're planning to do. Are you looking for a generic reverb, a realistic reverb? What DAW are you using, because the build in reverbs in Logic/Cubase/S1 for instance are really good. I'm positive you'd get a lot of millage out of those and they might cost you nothing.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> There is probably not a lot which beats Valhalla's bang for the bucks. In order to give advise, let us know what you're planning to do. Are you looking for a generic reverb, a realistic reverb? What DAW are you using, because the build in reverbs in Logic/Cubase/S1 for instance are really good. I'm positive you'd get a lot of millage out of those and they might cost you nothing.


I am on Cubase Pro, v11 now 

My plan is to get my hands on couple of quality verbs as they cheap right now. I never understood Cubase stock verbs such as Reverence or the others. I always get bad results using them.


----------



## muk (Jan 5, 2021)

So many fantastic reverbs around these days. If you'd like Hans Zimmer's advice on it, he is using Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms at the moment:






Cinematic Rooms vs. Seventh Heaven


Both on sale. Seventh Heaven a little cheaper, Cinematic Rooms a little prettier. Has anybody used both of these and know any big differences? Which one do you prefer?




vi-control.net





Not that many other reverbs - including the ones that have been mentioned above - will also be able to do what you want.


----------



## merty (Jan 5, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Sorry but I didn't get what did you mean by "more for creative use"? Aren't all quality reverbs for creative use?
> 
> Yes, I am currently studying reverberation on Groove3 but I need to buy a quality verb now for my current projects. The blackhole reverb tail is an ear candy and I immediately fell in love with it. Valhalla Room also sounds very good to my ear. It's very hard choice really.



Blackhole focuses on "extreme" settings like unrealistically big rooms, odd resonances, feedbacks...and that slider under it makes it useful for very creative fx.

So though not saying it can't do traditional rooms but its very limited for an overall studio reverb. You'll want plate's, chambers, halls etc. with as much detailed control as possible when/if you hear imbalances (fixing muddyness, size, ER incompabilities while mixing).

For learning/experimenting with reverbs definitely get an algorithmic reverb.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

muk said:


> So many fantastic reverbs around these days. If you'd like Hans Zimmer's advice on it, he is using Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, Hans Zimmer advice is very important. However, Hans Zimmer is doing more than just music production. Like any other human being, his workflow is totally different than mine. He uses expensive plugins for film scoring, not for tracks submitted to music libraries. From what I read about CR, it is a more of a surround reverb (Dolby Atmos) than a casual home music production reverb. And it's overkill! I can't buy expensive effect plugins at the moment until at least my music can see any income. I'd be fooling myself if I buy an expensive effect plugin now to only use 4% of it.

On the other hand, I heard the sound of 7H and it really attracted my ears. Also, blackhole and Valhalla Room can't be ignored. I think I am going to buy these 3 plugins.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 5, 2021)

My fav go-to reverb, for cinematic/trailer music, is Spaces II. Check it out.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 5, 2021)

As has been said already - blackhole is (perhaps unfairly?) typecast as "creative" reverb. It does sound lovely though - and as long as you arent looking for hyper-realistic stuff it does make it very easy to get that intense, massive, wall of reverb sound... great for vocals! It also goes on deep sale now and then - I think I got it for $30 - well worth it!

Valhalla reverbs are superb - I have room, plate, shimmer and vintage. Room is a workhorse - covers so much ground and I strongly recommend it. Plate covers all my plate needs and shimmer is a very specialist (but lovely) sound. I find myself coming back to vintage most of all though - I think it has something warm and magical I can't quite quantify... maybe its a ghost of the lexington 480 sound? IDK

Everyone raves abot seventh heaven and I'm going to pull the trigger on it one day I know it.... For me, I can't help but fall in love with reverberate 3 mainly due to this demo.

Piano Ballad DRY:


Piano Ballad FS-24 Rich Chamber 2


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok I bought Valhalla Room and Blackhole. It's wise to stick with these verbs and utilize the heck out of them. I am sure I can get pretty nice results with these. The reason I bought Valhalla Room because I loved its space. In addition, both Jake Jackson and Christian Henson admired it in this video especially in that price. Watch at 16:15


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jan 5, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been using NI's RC 48 and Valhalla Supermassive for a year now and I am getting good results with them. Many artists prefer Blackhole and Valhalla Room. How good are these plugins? My humble understanding of reverberation is to have a convolution reverb on the master bus so that all instruments are in the same space with the added long tail. But I still don't get why do we need an algorithmic reverb?
> 
> Thanks


There is no "best reverb". The best reverb for you can change per instrument and definitely per song, and it's absolutely a matter of personal taste. The only real answer is to demo a bunch of reverbs and see which one(s) clicks with you. And don't listen to anyone who tells you to put reverb on the master buss by default. That is a quick path toward unnecessary mud for no reason other than taking advice from random people on the internet. If you put reverb on the master buss, do so because you hear a specific problem that needs to be solved, and you can't solve it any other way. If you choose complimentary libraries to begin with and mix the mics you have available in those various libraries properly, then tend to proper individual and group processing (if even necessary), you should be able to get things to sit together just fine without much master buss processing at all.

FWIW, if someone told me they put Blackhole on the master buss, I'd honestly think they were joking. Blackhole is fantastic as a more sound design oriented effect rather than a subtle "glue" reverb.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 5, 2021)

Recommend doing the 14 day trial for LiquidSonics Reverbs - Seventh Heaven or Reverberate 3 for IR-based or Cinematic Rooms for algorithm based. What you like will depend on if you value transparency or specific flavors of coloration to your reverb.

Cheaper options are Nimbus and R4 by Exponential Audio which are commonly available for $29 and have a billion useful presets and controls to tweak them if you're into that. Nimbus is the transparent one, R4 is the character one. Both were built by one of the Lexicon hardware engineers if that means anything to you.

If you're looking for a "smart" reverb, Sonible's smart: Reverb and Izotope's Neoverb are worth a look.

I want to try Spaces 2 from EWQL, but haven't seen it at a sale price I like yet.


----------



## topijokinen (Jan 5, 2021)

Ive been recently studying on how to use reverb better in a cinematic/trailer music and been able to dramatically improve my sound using 2 reverbs at same time: convolution and algorithmic. Convolution puts the thing into ”real” space and algorithmic gives the longer tail. I dont have much experience of many reverbs, but I think you can have good results with almost any of them. There are so many good quality ones. I use Spaces II for convolution and Valhalla Room for algorithmic at the monent.

For creative use I just use Spaces, Valhalla room or Logic’s Space Designer, but am intersted in digging deeper into that area as well. Blackhole seems interesting but I will wait until it goes to sale. Are there other good alternatives for creative style of reverb? Maybe little less expensive at least when on sale?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 5, 2021)

Valhalla Supermassive is free and works well as a creative reverb.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 6, 2021)

topijokinen said:


> Are there other good alternatives for creative style of reverb? Maybe little less expensive at least when on sale?



Cloudseed, as free as it gets








GitHub - ValdemarOrn/CloudSeed: Algorithmic Reverb VST Plugin


Algorithmic Reverb VST Plugin. Contribute to ValdemarOrn/CloudSeed development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




Excalibur from EA (free or 9 USD).


----------



## ridgero (Jan 6, 2021)

FabFilter R is my favorite


----------



## merty (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Ok I bought Valhalla Room and Blackhole.



Cool, my only suggestion to add would be Nımbus as to my knowledge it rarely goes discount; https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/17-Reverb/5230-NIMBUS

Blackhole creative, VR sweet sounding...this is when you want transparency (and swiss army knife, it has pretty much all kinds of reverb types).


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Valhalla Supermassive is free and works well as a creative reverb.


No, it's so bloody artificial


----------



## el-bo (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> No, it's so bloody artificial


Perhaps that's one of the elements that makes it a great creative reverb. It's all over my current project


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 6, 2021)

merty said:


> Cool, my only suggestion to add would be Nımbus as to my knowledge it rarely goes discount; https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/2-Effects/17-Reverb/5230-NIMBUS


Never buy anything by Izotope/EA out of fear it won't be on sale again. There always has been a new sale and will be. Izotope/EA, PA and Waves are the 3 major 'always on sale' companies that I know of.
Also look around the sale forums here and at KVR.


----------



## merty (Jan 6, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Never buy anything by Izotope/EA out of fear it won't be on sale again. There always has been a new sale and will be. Izotope/EA, PA and Waves are the 3 major 'always on sale' companies that I know of.
> Also look around the sale forums here and at KVR.


It was actually on kvr where I read someone commenting last Nimbus sale was 2-3 years ago and never before that. Obviously I can't know when it will be on sale again but deal or not it will be a good alternative for the thread starter.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 6, 2021)

merty said:


> It was actually on kvr where I read someone commenting last Nimbus sale was 2-3 years ago and never before that.


Well, maybe literally for nimbus only, but there always have been upgrade sales from Phoenix or Excalibur for 29 USD/EUR (I've just checked my order). Same for upgrades to R4 (same price).


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Sorry but I didn't get what did you mean by "more for creative use"? Aren't all quality reverbs for creative use?
> 
> Yes, I am currently studying reverberation on Groove3 but I need to buy a quality verb now for my current projects. The blackhole reverb tail is an ear candy and I immediately fell in love with it. Valhalla Room also sounds very good to my ear. It's very hard choice really.


I see you've already made the purchase, so I'll direct this comment to this guy below, instead:



topijokinen said:


> For creative use I just use Spaces, Valhalla room or Logic’s Space Designer, but am intersted in digging deeper into that area as well. Blackhole seems interesting but I will wait until it goes to sale. Are there other good alternatives for creative style of reverb? Maybe little less expensive at least when on sale?



If you like Blackhole's tail, just get Valhalla Supermassive. They're so close to the same thing, but one for $50-200 less. The only thing you 'can't do' in Supermassive is the "Gravity" parameter, which frankly, I don't even know what it really does to the sound (not to say it doesn't do anything, however). Resonance is pretty much achievable through a filter (probably pre-verb) and maybe some saturation if you care for the way "Resonance" adds to the sound, and besides that, the modularity of Blackhole is the main selling point. Being able to quickly setup 2 different reverbs and then slide between them would otherwise take some time spent making custom input mappings for a virtual controller, or separate automations per parameter; but if what you're after is the tail alone, I strongly recommend first trying Supermassive and diving straightaway into its parameters and algorithms. It's free and is very much punching in the same weight class as Blackhole is.

I recently bought and then promptly returned Blackhole (thanks to PB support being wonderful); I didn't need to be spending $50 on input mapping time-saving at this point, as I rarely do large-scale modulations of multiple parameters; and after spending some time in Supermassive, there was little I felt I couldn't do with it where there are other places I could certainly be putting my money. Like Chamber Strings!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 6, 2021)

I would be sure to download the demos of any reverb you're interested in... and compare them to the reverbs you already own.

I did this with some of the highly thought of reverbs and found I liked my existing reverbs just as well. These included the stock Cubase and NI Komplete reverbs. Saved myself a bundle.

Disclaimer: I'm not a reverb expert... nor do I have golden ears


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 6, 2021)

I thought I couldn't hear/use reverb properly because nothing quite satisfied me for orchestral applications. Then I got 7th Heaven (regular) and I was totally happy.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I thought I couldn't hear/use reverb properly because nothing quite satisfied me for orchestral applications. Then I got 7th Heaven (regular) and I was totally happy.


Can you tell me more about your application of 7H on instruments? Are you applying it on group buses?

Good to know that regular version gives you what you want!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Can you tell me more about your application of 7H on instruments? Are you applying it on group buses?
> 
> Good to know that regular version gives you what you want!


Check out these videos from @Cory Pelizzari. Sorry to your wallet in advance.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Check out these videos from @Cory Pelizzari. Sorry to your wallet in advance.



Thanks man! No harm done to my wallet yet! lol


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Can you tell me more about your application of 7H on instruments? Are you applying it on group buses?
> 
> Good to know that regular version gives you what you want!


Different send levels for different libraries/sections but all going to one bus. It's pretty set and forget.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Check out these videos from @Cory Pelizzari. Sorry to your wallet in advance.



I bought it man! Thx for hurting my wallet


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jan 6, 2021)

merty said:


> It was actually on kvr where I read someone commenting last Nimbus sale was 2-3 years ago and never before that. Obviously I can't know when it will be on sale again but deal or not it will be a good alternative for the thread starter.


The upgrade from Phoenixverb to Nimbus was on sale last July. It is actually discussed in the KVR Bargain Center: discussion, gossip, etc. thread.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 7, 2021)

Cinematic Rooms is still great sounding in Stereo. One of the few reverb plugins I can say that blends effortlessly in my orchestral mixes without having to mess with too much.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 13, 2021)

I think R4 is really outstanding product for orchestral music and other genres as well. It is super versitile and sounds great. Can be bought at really low price but don't let that fool you, it is very powerful vst stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 13, 2021)

stfciu said:


> I think R4 is really outstanding product for orchestral music and other genres as well. It is super versitile and sounds great. Can be bought at really low price but don't let that fool you, it is very powerful vst stuff.


Have you ever used Phoenix? I’m wondering if it’s worth the upgrade to R4.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 13, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you ever used Phoenix? I’m wondering if it’s worth the upgrade to R4.


Unfortunetly no. Cannot recommend anything. From what I heard these are two different products yet still this is my personal investigation.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jan 13, 2021)

I thought I was totally set with reverbs, until I made the mistake of demoing Cinematic rooms(not the pro version) during the BF sale. It just glues it all together and sounds fabulous


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 13, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Sorry but I didn't get what did you mean by "more for creative use"? Aren't all quality reverbs for creative use?
> 
> Yes, I am currently studying reverberation on Groove3 but I need to buy a quality verb now for my current projects. The blackhole reverb tail is an ear candy and I immediately fell in love with it. Valhalla Room also sounds very good to my ear. It's very hard choice really.


Which course? Is it specific to orchestras or just a general course on reverb?


----------



## merty (Jan 13, 2021)

Gary Williamson said:


> I thought I was totally set with reverbs, until I made the mistake of demoing Cinematic rooms(not the pro version) during the BF sale. It just glues it all together and sounds fabulous


I tried it after saw on guy michelmore's channel, indeed really good.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you ever used Phoenix? I’m wondering if it’s worth the upgrade to R4.


Phoenix is the 'small' version of Nimbus, R2 is the same for R4.
So the question is, if you like the more 'neutral' sound of Phoenix or want to change.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 14, 2021)

The humble Waves IR1 has served me very well. There's a pack of impulse responses for it that includes all sorts of stuff: concert halls, theatres, stairwells etc etc

Halls of Fame free version from Best Service doesn't get talked about much, but I think it's excellent and use it a lot. It has about two dozen presets from vintage reverb units. The Lexicon Concert Hall settings are particularly nice.

I also have Seventh Heaven. It's great. Superb sound and easy to use. A very worthwhile buy.

The Eventide SP2016 is also among my reverbs, but I use it for adding size to string sections and choirs rather than as a reverb in its own right. Perhaps I should explore this one more...

Of course, much more important than the reverb is how it's used. There are lots of helpful tutorials available and experimentation of a wide variety of music helps to develop personal techniques and tastes.


----------



## paulwr (Jan 14, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Well, maybe literally for nimbus only, but there always have been upgrade sales from Phoenix or Excalibur for 29 USD/EUR (I've just checked my order). Same for upgrades to R4 (same price).


Pluginboutique just had R4 and Nimbus at $29, but that may have ended. They were still full price at Izotope.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 14, 2021)

paulwr said:


> Pluginboutique just had R4 and Nimbus at $29, but that may have ended. They were still full price at Izotope.


You could search in the buy and sell forums here and at KVR, there are often people selling them .


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jan 14, 2021)

paulwr said:


> Pluginboutique just had R4 and Nimbus at $29, but that may have ended. They were still full price at Izotope.


R2 Stereo is currently $19.99 at Plugin Boutique. Ends January 27th.

I have Phoenixverb and Nimbus and I don't see any offers in my Izotope account or on Plugin Boutique for a $29 "upgrade"/crossgrade to R4.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 14, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> R2 Stereo is currently $19.99 at Plugin Boutique. Ends January 27th.
> 
> I have Phoenixverb and Nimbus and I don't see any offers in my Izotope account or on Plugin Boutique for a $29 "upgrade"/crossgrade to R4.


Give it some time. It'll come around again soon.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 14, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Which course? Is it specific to orchestras or just a general course on reverb?


A general course! I want to know the science behind it. Very nice course!


----------



## toddkreuz (Jan 14, 2021)

i used just about everything out there, and then i found Seventh Heaven.
Thats all i use now. No more tweaking for a half hour to get the reverb sounding
the way i want it to.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 14, 2021)

toddkreuz said:


> i used just about everything out there, and then i found Seventh Heaven.
> Thats all i use now. No more tweaking for a half hour to get the reverb sounding
> the way i want it to.


Good to know! I got it too


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 14, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> A general course! I want to know the science behind it. Very nice course!



Many moons ago, I did a module in acoustics at university. It definitely engaged a large proportion of my brain cells...

I would say I have a reasonable grounding in the field without being an expert. My recommendation would be to get a basic grip on the general principles and then experiment lots on many different styles of music. Make lots of mistakes and awful mixes and learn by doing.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 18, 2021)

I hear Blackhole goes on sale for $29 periodically... I hope that comes around soon. My trial ran out for it today, and I have no idea what I was hearing before but Blackhole certainly has a different sound than Supermassive. There is a very specific kind of bloom it has especially when Gravity is set to the negatives. Definitely a lot more of a dense reverb sound than Supermassive, and the presence of damping makes for a better "controlled sparkle" in the sound. So I was mistaken before, probably also because I was playing sustained sounds only through it (the material I happened to be using at the time, instead of a variety of materials). Something like a snare makes the differences painfully obvious.

Summertime seems to be a popular sale time for software, so perhaps I can expect to see the price drop to $29 again during that time. Until then I have plenty of reverb/predelay/ER stuff to come close.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 2, 2021)

Coming back to this thread, I’ve made up my mind. Though I have (way too) many reverbs, for orchestral and cinematic two of them clearly prevail: EastWest Spaces II and FabFilter Pro-R.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> My fav go-to reverb, for cinematic/trailer music, is Spaces II. Check it out.


That’s my “go to” for orchestral pieces… sounds great. I’ve never been a heavy reverb tweaker. I like to find the “room” I like and then just worry about the send levels from individual instruments or sections. I would like to give Cinematic Rooms a try but I don’t know about all those buttons! 😎


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Apr 16, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Coming back to this thread, I’ve made up my mind. Though I have (way too) many reverbs, for orchestral and cinematic two of them clearly prevail: EastWest Spaces II and FabFilter Pro-R.


Tell me please, Spaces can also be suitable for rooms? For example guitars, drums in rock music. How far is it from IKM Sunset Studio and other modern room modeling reverbs? I produce different styles so I would like to have a universal convolutional reverb (but I like Spaсes in Opus, fabulous reverb). Now my main reverb is Sonsig. Thanks.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Apr 16, 2022)

VSS3 for width and depth
Cinematic rooms for a bit less of that but more realism and better tail

I use both.

Then for more sound design oriented reverbs it's valhalla supermassive, blackhole... The more time passes the more I use supermassive instead of blackhole tho.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 16, 2022)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Tell me please, Spaces can also be suitable for rooms? For example guitars, drums in rock music. How far is it from IKM Sunset Studio and other modern room modeling reverbs? I produce different styles so I would like to have a universal convolutional reverb (but I like Spaсes in Opus, fabulous reverb). Now my main reverb is Sonsig. Thanks.


Yes, Spaces can be used for those purposes, as with Ghostwriter or EastWest’s guitar and percussion instruments. But you’ve got Sonsig and that’s of course pretty great on its own. IK’s Sunset verb is a bit more specific for that particular color. On the whole though, I would primarily use Spaces for orchestral. That’s where it really shines. Don’t forget Spaces II has some marvelous instrument-specific settings.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Apr 16, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Yes, Spaces can be used for those purposes, as with Ghostwriter or EastWest’s guitar and percussion instruments. But you’ve got Sonsig and that’s of course pretty great on its own. IK’s Sunset verb is a bit more specific for that particular color. On the whole though, I would primarily use Spaces for orchestral. That’s where it really shines. Don’t forget Spaces II has some marvelous instrument-specific settings.


Thank you, so it will be mostly for the orchestra. Strange things, but I hear a real hall in Opus, not reverb. This is compared to many reverbs I've heard. Maybe it's my prejudice or something in my ears. But I'll probably buy it. Thank you.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 16, 2022)

You won’t regret. Just know that, if you’re on a Mac, it isn’t M1 native yet.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 19, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> I thought I was totally set with reverbs, until I made the mistake of demoing Cinematic rooms(not the pro version) during the BF sale. It just glues it all together and sounds fabulous


_I know your post was over a year ago, but this thread surfaced._

Pro is, for me, better than non-Pro, even for stereo music. I don't do surround. But I heard a noticeable difference in the way early reflections sound/are handled between the 2 versions that made me not want the standard version.

However, I had many people vehemently disagree with me on VI-C because they couldn't hear a difference. They're 100% wrong  , but, make of it what you will. I mean, I certainly didn't WANT to spend more on the Pro version, and I'm not connected to Liquidsonics so wasn't trying to earn a comission, so..... But I wanted to call it out because I can't guarantee you'll hear what I hear.

CRP is my go-to reverb for all standard reverb needs. Tai Chi is my secondary. Specialty reverbs like Supermassive after that (I sold my Blackhole plugin because I didn't like it). CRP is the first reverb I immediately, fully and completely, loved. It just sounded "right" to me. I spent hours just playing my OB-6 into it, getting lost in the sound - almost brought me to tears at times it was so lovely (no, I wasn't recording, just jamming in the moment).


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 19, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> _I know your post was over a year ago, but this thread surfaced._
> 
> Pro is, for me, better than non-Pro, even for stereo music. I don't do surround. But I heard a noticeable difference in the way early reflections sound/are handled between the 2 versions that made me not want the standard version.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice a _big_ difference between CR and CRP, but I felt it was worth the extra $$$ for _so many_ additional presets and controls to shape the sound.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 19, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I didn't notice a _big_ difference between CR and CRP, but I felt it was worth the extra $$$ for _so many_ additional presets and controls to shape the sound.


Agreed. It's not big. But once I heard it, I couldn't unhear it, even though my credit card wished I didn't hear it!

Good to call out all the additional presets. I also like and use some of the other additional features (excluding surround).


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 19, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Agreed. It's not big. But once I heard it, I couldn't unhear it, even though my credit card wished I didn't hear it!


Well the good news is that with the loyalty coupons you now have for CRP and Tai Chi, anything new will be dirt cheap on intro/sale pricing.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 19, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Well the good news is that with the loyalty coupons you now have for CRP and Tai Chi, anything new will be dirt cheap on intro/sale pricing.


Yes!

I think I have 30% + 2 x 20% + 10% + 5%, which works out to 62% off list price, I think 
(I know others have every reverb and Matt practically pays them at this point to use a new one! hehe)


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 19, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I think I have 30% + 2 x 20% + 10% + 5%
> (I know others have every reverb and Matt practically pays them at this point to use a new reverb!)


haha. I may or may not be one of the "others" you speak of.


----------

